# opening a new coffee shop



## Coffeehants (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi

We are just in the process of opening a coffee shop selling sandwiches and gelato and waffles, really stuck for name ideas at the minute can anyone throw any ideas at me, all we have is MELT at the moment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope you have seen this thread as there seems to be a trend here - Need a Coffee Shop Name


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't really like MELT to be honest. In my opinion it has a negative connotation. It's hard to suggest names, it's a personal thing I think. You just need to make sure that it's clear to customers who you are. I would avoid puns too!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Asta Barista...Baby !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Waffley Good

13 char


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

waffee .


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Not keen on melt TBH.

what about something that either refers to the process or to something coffee geeks would get but that works for other punters.

I like the Sheffield cafe called Tamper.

What about tigerstripe? Or extraction point?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm guessing there are a few places called crema already?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Holy puck

13 char


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Holy puck
> 
> 13 char


lol - no one likes a holy puck, especially baristas !!


----------



## finky (May 29, 2012)

MELT is an existing and quite successful chocolate company, so you may be better advised choosing something else.


----------

